# Stupid spooling question



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I got my line for my 6/0w that I'm going to use for sharks, but I've never spooled a conventional reel before. I'm putting on 300 yards of 80# braid under as much 60# mono as it will hold. I know I need to put some mono on first and will try to find so e 80 # for that, and I plan on a double uni to join my braid to mono. When I'm spooling the line do I need to spool it tight together like it comes on the spool or criss cross it more? I've heard of line pinching into itself and don't want to do anything that would cause that.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

On a conventional you don't necessarily need to put a mono backer to keep the braid from slipping. A lot of guys don't do that and none of my Conventionals have a mono backer.

I take my Conventionals to get spooled bc you can really never get as much or as tight as a machine. I've heard about having the line slide between 2 phone books with some weight to add pressure. Also want some drag on the reel. 

Make sure you lay it down nicely and stop every so often and check the line tightness. If it feels spongy you're not making it tight enough and losing capacity.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Put a wrap or two of electrical tape on the spool (or you could use mono), then your braid backing, then your 60# mono. The braid needs to be as tight as you can reasonably get it. You want to slowly guide the line from side to side. Don't go crazy and criss cross the line.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

There's no place around here that can do it. Their machines aren't big enough for the 6/0 and I had to order my line. Not a lot of use for that reel in Arkansas. I is there a place in gulf shores I can get it spooled reasonably? It's not like I'm going to need it before I come down there.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

johnf said:


> There's no place around here that can do it. Their machines aren't big enough for the 6/0 and I had to order my line. Not a lot of use for that reel in Arkansas. I is there a place in gulf shores I can get it spooled reasonably? It's not like I'm going to need it before I come down there.


All the main name local bait shops that deal with offshore reels should be able to handle what your looking for.
You could even hit bass pro shop in mobile , I know they do it too.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

We are planning on stopping there for an early dinner/late lunch, so that may be the plan.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

John- I've been calling around and a few local bait and tackles here in pcola will spool it for free if you provide the line.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Bps does it for 5 cents a yard on 50# mono. Is that ok? We'll be eating dinner there on the way through, so it wouldn't be out of the way. The only place around here to get big spools of big line is on the internet, bringing line to a local seems a little pointless. 

I did get my braid on tonight. I used a bolt through the spool and had 3 large washers on both sides and put the head of the bolt in a vice. It was a bit rough at first, but a shot of WD40 on each side and it was pretty smooth, but tight enough that my rod was bent while I was reeling. It's not a bit spongy. I'm hoping to get another 450-500 yards of line on it. The guy at BPS said he could to a 100 yard topshot of 80# for the same price.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I always buy line on amazon. 1500 yard spools of powerpro 80lb braid is 147 bucks. It's much cheaper than the by the yard price here, plus I can do a 9/0 and 6/0 with a spool of that topped with mono.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

johnf said:


> Bps does it for 5 cents a yard on 50# mono. Is that ok? We'll be eating dinner there on the way through, so it wouldn't be out of the way. The only place around here to get big spools of big line is on the internet, bringing line to a local seems a little pointless.
> 
> I did get my braid on tonight. I used a bolt through the spool and had 3 large washers on both sides and put the head of the bolt in a vice. It was a bit rough at first, but a shot of WD40 on each side and it was pretty smooth, but tight enough that my rod was bent while I was reeling. It's not a bit spongy. I'm hoping to get another 450-500 yards of line on it. The guy at BPS said he could to a 100 yard topshot of 80# for the same price.



.5 cents a yard isn't too bad. It's .10 cents a yard for 130. So that's about right. Depends in which line you're getting too. 

I would steer clear of eating at BPS. I just ate their tonight and not worth the $65 I just spent.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

stick a metal rod or big screw driver through the hole in the center of the spool. put a couple wraps of athletic tape or double sided hockey tape on the spool. if it has a line hitch, just loop the line around the hitch. 

double up two flat pieces of cardboard and put them on the ground. lay the spool on the cardboard on the round side. so it rolls. have the line coming off the top. now have someone hold onto the metal rod or screwdriver and push down, harness up or put your butt into the ground and rest the fore grip on a box or ice chest and start cranking. your rod should be bent and feel heavier than any fish you will catch. this method puts the braid on tighter than any machine available and allows you to personally spool it and cross weave when necessary.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2013)

J&M Tackle has spooled shark reels for me in the past. They're on Canal Rd. in Orange Beach (251) 981-Five460


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dutch said:


> J&M Tackle has spooled shark reels for me in the past. They're on Canal Rd. in Orange Beach (251) 981-Five460


And it seems J&M will be cheaper than BPS:thumbup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Guynamedtom said:


> I always buy line on amazon. 1500 yard spools of powerpro 80lb braid is 147 bucks. It's much cheaper than the by the yard price here, plus I can do a 9/0 and 6/0 with a spool of that topped with mono.


I don't think that's real PowerPro, 1500 yards would be in the $300 range. It might say PowerPro on the label but go on PowerPro website and they will tell you what to look for to see if they are a knock off.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

It is real powerpro. The going rate in many sporting goods stores is 30-40 bucks more for same 1500 yards, just ordering at distributor prices this way. Just because someone overcharges for it doesn't mean you have to pay the over price


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> It is real powerpro. The going rate in many sporting goods stores is 30-40 bucks more for same 1500 yards, just ordering at distributor prices this way. Just because someone overcharges for it doesn't mean you have to pay the over price



Don't worry, it's real. Lol. I doubt fake power pro would got for $147. The fake stuff at same yardage is like $60.

And, no, 1500 yards isn't around $300


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gulf breeze bait & tackle can do a 6/0 they've done mine

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, but I'll be in Fort Morgan


----------

